# Nights out for weekend 27th/28th/29th November



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well Guys,

The weekend is again over and this one was, IMHO, a truly awesome weekend!! Despite all the warnings about 360 and other bars onlooking the palm being fully booked or touting extortionate entrance fees, the brave ventured out regardless and were rewarded with a spectacular view of the Atlantis fireworks - FOR FREE! Fibber Magees & Zinc were also really good (despite the guys having to pay 100AED to get in - I think the ladies should have helped shoulder that burden considering you lot got in for free ). What was also quite impressive was the attendance at Saturday lunch - I think people are slowly gaining a tolerance to the beer 

PLEASE NOTE: This is the last weekend I'll be organising until the New Year as I will be going back to blighty for most weekends in December so if you want to meet some people I would advise you come along this weekend.

So here is the plan for this weekend:

Dubai Rugby 7s will be on during this weekend during the day!!

*Thurs 27th Nov - From 2030 onwards:*

Thursday night we shall go to Barasti!! 

Yes it's a return to my favourite haunt but it really is a cool place to go. A place where you can enjoy a dance, the beach, reasonably priced drink & food and good conversation with some really cool people.

*Fri 28th Nov From 2130 onwards:*

Friday night we shall be going on a Souq Madinat Jumeira Pub crawl starting at Left Bank (right next door to Trader Vics). For those of you who are yet to try the famous Tikka Pukka Pukkas they will be making a guest appearance 

*Sat 29th Nov - From 1300 onwards:*

Late lunch at the Underground Pub, Grand Habtoor - An awesome fryup if I ever did see one!!! 

So post if you're coming and for the ever-growing existing group post if you're not:

Elphaba, MazdaRX8 (My Wingman!!), Shinjuku, Shingle Peak, Karendee, Dino, Gnomes (+O), bubbles, Maz25 (+L), Joao, Caldwema (+C), Stevie1980 + Becks, Lupo (+ H), DizzyIzzy, Sara81, Haylz, Mancgary, Jason, Mshurricane, Nomadic, Spellbound, Falk, 30Knots, Aussie Bel, Aisha, Ogri, Andy Capp, Alli, BLM, Katie Potato_{insert your name here!}_ ALL are welcome young and young at heart!!!!!!!!

For the newbies, PM me with a contact number or if you feel more confortable PM'ing a lass/girl then try Maz25, Shingle Peak or my PA/Moneypenny - Caldwema

Looking forward to seeing you all...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll be there as always!


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the text  i should really check this page more often hehe, Thursday night was amazing thank you sooo much for rescuing me  ill come stright from work next time might be easier, ill be there on thursday night... love barasti  will have to see about friday night as im working the saturday  wanna try these pukka pukkas though,xxx


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Haylz87 said:


> Thanks for the text  i should really check this page more often hehe, Thursday night was amazing thank you sooo much for rescuing me  ill come stright from work next time might be easier, ill be there on thursday night... love barasti  will have to see about friday night as im working the saturday  wanna try these pukka pukkas though,xxx



I'm ready for the Pukka Pukkas again, though I'm not sure that this is wise (probably end in another moment of disgrace!)! If you'll be working the next day, I would say, steer clear of the stuff!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

I will definately be there!!! Bring on the Pukka Pukkas!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

oh man, how much embarassment do we have to take before that drink is banned!!

I'll be there of course


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I'm ready for the Pukka Pukkas again, though I'm not sure that this is wise (probably end in another moment of disgrace!)! If you'll be working the next day, I would say, steer clear of the stuff!


Even if your not working I'd say stay clear. There mental! I'm off the shorts now anyway, ended up on Tequila last night celebrating City's rout over Arsenal!! Feel great in work today!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Even if your not working I'd say stay clear. There mental! I'm off the shorts now anyway, ended up on Tequila last night celebrating City's rout over Arsenal!! Feel great in work today!!!


All the good teams scored 3 last night!! 

COOOOMMMME OOONNNNN YOUUUUUUUUU WHIIIIIITTES!!!!!


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Even if your not working I'd say stay clear. There mental! I'm off the shorts now anyway, ended up on Tequila last night celebrating City's rout over Arsenal!! Feel great in work today!!!


Thanks for a great weekend Guys. Was fab to finally meet you all and pumped for next weekend too. I will be at the Rugby all weekend alllllllllllllll day so will def come out to Barasti , will prob just go after work. Depending on what state I will be in after a day on the drink! I will come and meet u on the pub craw! 
Thanks again for making me feel so welcome and 10 points for organisation skills of everyone in putting these weekends together.!!


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Well Guys,
> 
> The weekend is again over and this one was, IMHO, a truly awesome weekend!! Despite all the warnings about 360 and other bars onlooking the palm being fully booked or touting extortionate entrance fees, the brave ventured out regardless and were rewarded with a spectacular view of the Atlantis fireworks - FOR FREE! Fibber Magees & Zinc were also really good (despite the guys having to pay 100AED to get in - I think the ladies should have helped shoulder that burden considering you lot got in for free ). What was also quite impressive was the attendance at Saturday lunch - I think people are slowly gaining a tolerance to the beer
> 
> ...


30 KNOTS will be at Barasti and will try to reach home walking more straight than
he did last thursday.


----------



## Leanne Grant (Nov 18, 2008)

*Nights out for the weekend*

Count me in too there will be me and my husband Andrew  this is where I sound like a complete newby but how do you know who is in the group etc?

We went to Barasti to watch the fireworks last week it was great and I thought it was a great place 

Thanks
Leanne

QUOTE=crazymazy1980;77305]Well Guys,

The weekend is again over and this one was, IMHO, a truly awesome weekend!! Despite all the warnings about 360 and other bars onlooking the palm being fully booked or touting extortionate entrance fees, the brave ventured out regardless and were rewarded with a spectacular view of the Atlantis fireworks - FOR FREE! Fibber Magees & Zinc were also really good (despite the guys having to pay 100AED to get in - I think the ladies should have helped shoulder that burden considering you lot got in for free ). What was also quite impressive was the attendance at Saturday lunch - I think people are slowly gaining a tolerance to the beer 

PLEASE NOTE: This is the last weekend I'll be organising until the New Year as I will be going back to blighty for most weekends in December so if you want to meet some people I would advise you come along this weekend.

So here is the plan for this weekend:

Dubai Rugby 7s will be on during this weekend during the day!!

*Thurs 27th Nov - From 2030 onwards:*

Thursday night we shall go to Barasti!! 

Yes it's a return to my favourite haunt but it really is a cool place to go. A place where you can enjoy a dance, the beach, reasonably priced drink & food and good conversation with some really cool people.

*Fri 28th Nov From 2130 onwards:*

Friday night we shall be going on a Souq Madinat Jumeira Pub crawl starting at Left Bank (right next door to Trader Vics). For those of you who are yet to try the famous Tikka Pukka Pukkas they will be making a guest appearance 

*Sat 29th Nov - From 1300 onwards:*

Late lunch at the Underground Pub, Grand Habtoor - An awesome fryup if I ever did see one!!! 

So post if you're coming and for the ever-growing existing group post if you're not:

Elphaba, MazdaRX8 (My Wingman!!), Shinjuku, Shingle Peak, Karendee, Dino, Gnomes (+O), bubbles, Maz25, Joao, Caldwema (+C), Stevie1980 + Becks, Lupo (+ H), DizzyIzzy, Sara81, Haylz, Mancgary, Mshurricane, Nomadic, Spellbound, Falk, 30Knots, Aussie Bel, Aisha, Ogri, Andy Capp, Alli, BLM, Katie Potato_{insert your name here!}_ ALL are welcome young and young at heart!!!!!!!!

For the newbies, PM me with a contact number or if you feel more confortable PM'ing a lass/girl then try Maz25, Shingle Peak or my PA/Moneypenny - Caldwema

Looking forward to seeing you all...[/QUOTE]


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

*Question*

hey there AussieBel, i have just joined this site today and i heard you all had a blast this past weekend - and everyone seems to be gearing up for the next....ae the night out's really that great? 





Aussie Bel said:


> Thanks for a great weekend Guys. Was fab to finally meet you all and pumped for next weekend too. I will be at the Rugby all weekend alllllllllllllll day so will def come out to Barasti , will prob just go after work. Depending on what state I will be in after a day on the drink! I will come and meet u on the pub craw!
> Thanks again for making me feel so welcome and 10 points for organisation skills of everyone in putting these weekends together.!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Leanne Grant said:


> Count me in too there will be me and my husband Andrew  this is where I sound like a complete newby but how do you know who is in the group etc?
> 
> We went to Barasti to watch the fireworks last week it was great and I thought it was a great place
> 
> ...


PM me with your contact details and I will text you back. Or if you feel better contacting a girl try Shingle Peak, Caldwema or Maz25. Becks is also a married member of the forum, might be worth dropping her a line to say hi too.

HTH


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

hey hey, thanks for the message Leanne aka crazymazy ...how do u pass one contact details here ???


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

is Leanne crazymazy???

shocker!! v


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

i dont know whose who dizzyizzy - i just signed up for this site today!!! who are you though.. yo hablo espanol


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> is Leanne crazymazy???
> 
> shocker!! v


hahahaha, i was just wondering the same thing........


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

coolnsc said:


> hey hey, thanks for the message Leanne aka crazymazy ...how do u pass one contact details here ???


Post on the forum [+5] and you will have the ability to PM, when you do then PM me with your real name number and I'll text back.

Then you can ring me when you get to wherever we are.


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> hahahaha, i was just wondering the same thing........


hi shingle - r u at your peak today?


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

OK Crazymazy - thanks for that....once i have posted +5 i will PM you....


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

coolnsc said:


> hi shingle - r u at your peak today?


Not quite, but i'm working on it!


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

glad to hear that.....do you think you will be at you peak later this afternoon or would you reqire more time


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> hahahaha, i was just wondering the same thing........


I have indeed changed my name (and gender) to Leanne! 

But only on alternate weekday evenings...

...are you lot still going clothes shopping tomorrow? Think I may need to get a Diane Von Firstenburg number - Dizzy, I'll lend it you


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

_i love going shopping - especially with women _


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I have indeed changed my name (and gender) to Leanne!
> 
> But only on alternate weekday evenings...
> 
> ...are you lot still going clothes shopping tomorrow? Think I may need to get a Diane Von Firstenburg number - Dizzy, I'll lend it you


Oh you have to come shopping tomorrow with us then!! there will be a special appearance by Shinjuku as our shoe advisor! he will check the insoles of our shoes for proper cushioning and comfort!!!


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

i am good at giving advice to women on what suits them and what doesent and i love shoe shopping or clothes shopping(with women) and NO im not gay before anyone asks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

so whose who on this forum? if i can be so rude to ask .................................


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

coolnsc said:


> so whose who on this forum? if i can be so rude to ask .................................



just come to one of the nights out and you will be able to meet some of us.


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

will i get to meet you Dizzy????


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I will probably be there, yeh.


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

Splendido - and you are mexican eh.....wat is it you do in this desert?


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Oh you have to come shopping tomorrow with us then!! there will be a special appearance by Shinjuku as our shoe advisor! he will check the insoles of our shoes for proper cushioning and comfort!!!


And we definately need help with choosing comfortable shoes as we failed so terribly the last time!!


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

i am merely offering..........


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Oh you have to come shopping tomorrow with us then!! there will be a special appearance by Shinjuku as our shoe advisor! he will check the insoles of our shoes for proper cushioning and comfort!!!


Seriously guys, I am sitting at my desk pretty much choking trying not to laugh out loud at your posts. I love it Shinjuku as the shoe expert, he does seem to know good shoes when he sees them ;-) 
I shall be there as usual, and I promise to make lunch this week. And my deepest apologies on missing the last one.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

coolnsc said:


> i am good at giving advice to women on what suits them and what doesent and i love shoe shopping or clothes shopping(with women) and NO im not gay before anyone asks!!!!!!!!!


Well Mr Sensitive 

I'm sure if you don't turn out to be some crazed weirdo  the girls in the group will be more than happy to have you along on their shopping trips...


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

i am definately not a crazed psycho or a weirdo - im quite sweet actually if i do say so myself - i think i should one f my dinner parties for all you ovey ladies - as long as you dont try n kill the chef


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> And we definately need help with choosing comfortable shoes as we failed so terribly the last time!!


Didn't help that Mr Foot Fetish seemed to be there every time my shoe came off!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Didn't help that Mr Foot Fetish seemed to be there every time my shoe came off!!


I'm telling you... this place is full of weirdos.... ehm ehm...


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Didn't help that Mr Foot Fetish seemed to be there every time my shoe came off!!



You got watch out for him, he’s quick one turn of the head and he’s got your shoe on ;-)

Poor Shinjuku’s never going to live that down is he.


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

yah this place is full of weirdo's - i wonder how many in number's.....


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> I'm telling you... this place is full of weirdos.... ehm ehm...


ehm ehm indeed


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

caldwema said:


> You got watch out for him, he’s quick one turn of the head and he’s got your shoe on ;-)
> 
> Poor Shinjuku’s never going to live that down is he.


Yeh my friend who works at Grazia will be contact him soon for an amazing interview about the newest fashionista / footwear expert in the region. 

Shinjuku: The Most Influencial Man of The Decade In the Footwear Industry


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

caldwema said:


> You got watch out for him, he’s quick one turn of the head and he’s got your shoe on ;-)
> 
> Poor Shinjuku’s never going to live that down is he.


I should have swapped shoes with Shinjuku actually!!!


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

So just who is this.....Shinjuku fellow?


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I should have swapped shoes with Shinjuku actually!!!


Hey that's a great idea Maz, to bad we didn't think of that on Thursday night when the heels were killing. Um . . . have to keep that in mind for the next outing as I now know he can fit in my shoes, thus I should be very comfortable in his  Should make for much more comfortable evening


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

coolnsc said:


> So just who is this.....Shinjuku fellow?


Are you wanting to ask him for some fashion tips on shoes?


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

No Shingle - im just wondering who he/she is......


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hahaha now that would be bizarre! I just pictured you with your fancy dress and fancy hairdo and Shinjukus italian shoes.

hahaha


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Mel, maybe you should co ordinate your outfits that way when you swap shoes your dress will still match


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes i second that although i am a bit lost as to what is being talked about......clearly im having a blonde moment


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

should we invite shinjuku to our girls spa day? i reckon he has sore calves from all catwalking.


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> should we invite shinjuku to our girls spa day? i reckon he has sore calves from all catwalking.



hahaha yea for sure!!! I reckon he'd love a girly day out with us!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yay lets do it!!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> yay lets do it!!


yaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

can i have a day out with you girls?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

shingle peak said:


> yaaaaaaaaaa!!



triple yaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

coolnsc said:


> can i have a day out with you girls?


Think you'll have to prove your worth mate. These ladies have VERY high standards 

So who are you and what do you do? Impress them


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

who am i - some say i am a regular joe, some say im different from the rest - i am in events and been in dubai for a few years now....and women with VERY high standard's huh - that is certainly not an issue.....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

He's a child ************ that's just retired....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

coolnsc said:


> who am i - some say i am a regular joe, some say im different from the rest - i am in events and been in dubai for a few years now....and women with VERY high standard's huh - that is certainly not an issue.....


2 secs on the forum and you're already causing trouble!!


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

Maz - i never cause trouble.........you know me - agony uncle


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

coolnsc said:


> Maz - i never cause trouble.........you know me - agony uncle


Well we all had a weird "uncle" when we were younger....


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

im sure u did, im sure we all did - but i am Maz's agony uncle  at this point in time.........


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> He's a child ************ that's just retired....


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!

oh my god.... round of applause for you man!!!

HAHHAAHAHAHHAH


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

coolnsc said:


> Maz - i never cause trouble.........you know me - agony uncle


Are you on the FB group?

Login | Facebook


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

No im not - i heard that some of you dont bother to go on it much, so i didnt bother......should i be?


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay sorry I am a little late (was actully working for a minute there, I know shock) but 
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
Still got mine in


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Can you log onto facebook, I'm having great trouble, in 2 different places too...


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Okay sorry I am a little late (was actully working for a minute there, I know shock) but
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> Still got mine in


Good work, i was wondering where your YA was!! haha


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

Arent we all working - or are there some of you out there who have the luzury of having everything paid for!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Can you log onto facebook, I'm having great trouble, in 2 different places too...


oh me too

i thought they had banned it from work or something lol

happy to hear i am not the only one!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dunno what the problem is diz, but it's really peeing me off at the mo....


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

For some reason i cant get on FB at work, i dont know what they have done, it used to be alright then all off a sudden it was blocked...........strange i tell you....


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been trying to get on FB too with no success - glad it's not just me!!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

> Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage
> 
> Most likely causes:
> You are not connected to the Internet.
> ...


******....


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

Is there anybody else out there who is in the free zone like myself - apparently DU who controls the free zone has blocked FB or is it just the office i work at - who knows...............


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> ******....


Obviously, VIPs like myself can still get on it!!!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Still working for me too!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's not blocked by itisalot, as I have got to it, but that's it, can't do anything.

I did the usual, you know hit the keybord/computer/monitor and that didn't seem to help at all....


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Network Error (tcp_error) 


A communication error occurred: "" 
The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time. 

For assistance, contact Customer Support.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> It's not blocked by itisalot, as I have got to it, but that's it, can't do anything.
> 
> I did the usual, you know hit the keybord/computer/monitor and that didn't seem to help at all....


I tried that too, no success! If one more IT geek in the office tells me to turn it off and turn it on again I may scream


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

yes turning it off and turning it back on does not help - also typing google into google will not break the internet - even though some may think so


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The answer to all of life's IT woes, switch it off and on again...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

coolnsc said:


> yes turning it off and turning it back on does not help - also typing google into google will not break the internet - even though some may think so


Really? ******, and double ******, and even triple ******....

(Can I say that sgilli3?)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

oh Fb is not working from home either!!!

do you think is been blocked because it goes against the religious, economical, social, political and cultural values?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> oh fb is not working from home either!!!
> 
> Do you think is been blocked because it goes against the religious, economical, social, political and cultural values?


hotmail has been blocked!!! Omg


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

i know that they had blocked FB for a while and then opened it up again, so who knows whats been going on FB lately - maybe they have decided that it aint worth being open - you never know....


----------



## coolnsc (Nov 23, 2008)

Hotmail is certainly not blocked - i am on my Hotmail right now - try re-starting your machine - hehehehe


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> hotmail has been blocked!!! Omg


]

I'm using hotmail at the mo!!! I've been logged on since morning!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

hey Coolnsc, photoshop's a wonderful invention isn't it.....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> oh Fb is not working from home either!!!
> 
> do you think is been blocked because it goes against the religious, economical, social, political and cultural values?


economical??? That just about covers everything then....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yes it could also be for going against the gastronomical values, we never know.

btw, google is also blocked.

hope this s just a big mess up of someone and it gets fixed soon!!


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

hey all.
hubby and i have his work xmas party on thursday so cant be there. i will work on coming on Friday though! im still getting back into good books after the amount we forked out on Kylie tickets.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> yes it could also be for going against the g*astronomical *values, we never know.


Would that be 20,000 tortillas and some enchiladas


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And Tequila....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Would that be 20,000 tortillas and some enchiladas



Lol! It's most likely my dodgy cooking!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yeh my friend who works at Grazia will be contact him soon for an amazing interview about the newest fashionista / footwear expert in the region.
> 
> Shinjuku: The Most Influencial Man of The Decade In the Footwear Industry


Honestly...leave you gals for one day and this is what i find. I'm gonna have to keep a closer watch on you ladies. 

Still, i'm happy to accept this award and like to thank all my adoring fans out there. Especially caldema, who gave me my first break and maz, who kept showing me her feet


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Honestly...leave you gals for one day and this is what i find. I'm gonna have to keep a closer watch on you ladies.
> 
> Still, i'm happy to accept this award and like to thank all my adoring fans out there. Especially caldema, who gave me my first break and maz, who kept showing me her feet


Be thankful for the blessings you receive.  You got to see pretty feet (I'm sure you noticed my lovely pedicure!) and wear pretty shoes!


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Well Guys,
> 
> The weekend is again over and this one was, IMHO, a truly awesome weekend!! Despite all the warnings about 360 and other bars onlooking the palm being fully booked or touting extortionate entrance fees, the brave ventured out regardless and were rewarded with a spectacular view of the Atlantis fireworks - FOR FREE! Fibber Magees & Zinc were also really good (despite the guys having to pay 100AED to get in - I think the ladies should have helped shoulder that burden considering you lot got in for free ). What was also quite impressive was the attendance at Saturday lunch - I think people are slowly gaining a tolerance to the beer
> 
> ...


Hey,

Jezz do you lot ever work, i just got thru' to page 9 on this thread!!! it goes on further, very confused by the revelation of Shin wearing ladies shoes, a new dude on the forum chatting up Izzy!!!!

Im at 7's Fri & Sat have no clue where i am out but think im at Chi on Friday but who knows where ill end up!

Ill call one of you over w/e and see where you at!

Later


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Honestly...leave you gals for one day and this is what i find. I'm gonna have to keep a closer watch on you ladies.
> 
> Still, i'm happy to accept this award and like to thank all my adoring fans out there. Especially caldema, who gave me my first break and maz, who kept showing me her feet


I have to say I was beginning to wonder if your ears were burning yesterday. You were definitely the man of the day.

Oh and by the way, you are so welcome for your first break. And if you could work on the black shoes this weekend that would be appreciated, that way if we switch they will still match my outfit


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

just doing the old trick of posting here to bring back the thread to the first page


----------



## falk (Nov 17, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> ...So post if you're coming and for the ever-growing existing group post if you're not:...


Hi everybody. I had a lot of fun with you last week, so I am going to join you again on Thursday. Guess I will show up on Friday as well, considering this might be the last organized weekend this year.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

falk said:


> Hi everybody. I had a lot of fun with you last week, so I am going to join you again on Thursday. Guess I will show up on Friday as well, considering this might be the last organized weekend this year.


hey neighboor!!

happy to hear u had a good time. give me a ring on thursday maybe we can share taxis again?

izzy


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

Anybody willing to share taxi with me for thursday Barasti evening? I am staying very close to Deira city center.
thanks


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

30knots said:


> Anybody willing to share taxi with me for thursday Barasti evening? I am staying very close to Deira city center.
> thanks


Try PM'ing Shinjuku and/or Mancgary as they live in that neck of the woods. PM'ing Karendee would also be a good idea as she tends to drive and 'may' give you all a lift if you ask her nicely 

Sara81 & Haylz are also down there as is Dino but not sure they are coming...

HTH


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

caldwema said:


> I have to say I was beginning to wonder if your ears were burning yesterday. You were definitely the man of the day.
> 
> Oh and by the way, you are so welcome for your first break. And if you could work on the black shoes this weekend that would be appreciated, that way if we switch they will still match my outfit


I guess word got out...its official!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> I guess word got out...its official!


LMAO okay that just made my day. I LOVE IT!!!!!! too funny


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> I guess word got out...its official!


hahahah that's great stuff !! 

now let's all go and canoodle to the beach (not).


----------



## sparco18uk (Nov 17, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> hahahah that's great stuff !!
> 
> now let's all go and canoodle to the beach (not).


That's exactly what i've been doing most of the day! Canoodling on the beach! Ah the life!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

sparco18uk said:


> That's exactly what i've been doing most of the day! Canoodling on the beach! Ah the life!!


oh poor you, arent you suppossed to be making people in Dubai fit and toned and healthy and all that ?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

K boys and girls and everyone in between, im down for this weekend

P.S. damn Shinjuku can I get a life size picture of that? haha nice fotochop


----------



## Graco (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi ill come on Thursday! ill give one of you my new number tomoro, so lonely!! im living in Bur Dubai which is **** also!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> K boys and girls and everyone in between, im down for this weekend
> 
> Why does it take you so long to confirm?. you know you're coming even before the thread is posted!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> mazdaRX8 said:
> 
> 
> > K boys and girls and everyone in between, im down for this weekend
> ...


----------



## WalkerH (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi folks. I moved a week ago from snowy Switzerland to Dubai and I am of course also new to this forum. If you don't mind, I would like to join you also on Thuersday... Do I now really have to post for another three times to be able sending a PM? Then we soon will have not more than 12 pages in this thread


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

WalkerH said:


> Hi folks. I moved a week ago from snowy Switzerland to Dubai and I am of course also new to this forum. If you don't mind, I would like to join you also on Thuersday... Do I now really have to post for another three times to be able sending a PM? Then we soon will have not more than 12 pages in this thread


yep post more 

tell us more about yourself!

what are u doing in dubai?

is the global recession affecting your business?


----------



## WalkerH (Nov 24, 2008)

I am working in a international industrial company in business administration. I used for the same company in Switzerland and had now he opportunity to go to Dubai. And as it was always my intention to gain some experience abroad I finally agreed. So now I am here and trying to orient myself newly 

We do not exactely know now, how much the credit crunch will hit us. But I am sure that we will also have to cope with some difficulties... Do you know some businesses which you think that will not be affected?


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> yep post more
> 
> tell us more about yourself!
> 
> ...


hahah YES izzy like two people we know..... they have asked...... is the global crisis effecting your business???????????heheh


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

WalkerH said:


> I am working in a international industrial company in business administration. I used for the same company in Switzerland and had now he opportunity to go to Dubai. And as it was always my intention to gain some experience abroad I finally agreed. So now I am here and trying to orient myself newly
> 
> We do not exactely know now, how much the credit crunch will hit us. But I am sure that we will also have to cope with some difficulties... Do you know some businesses which you think that will not be affected?


ok two more posts to go!

so.... we hope you are not working in anything related to the construction industry?! please say no!!!

and if the answer is yes, go and read the other posts about the current situation!! (or not!!)


----------



## sparco18uk (Nov 17, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> oh poor you, arent you suppossed to be making people in Dubai fit and toned and healthy and all that ?


Oh I do that,  but not too much during the day time, I always have an hour or three to chill at the pool or the beach! I'll end up looking like a prune, although a red 1, cos I go a wierd colour!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Graco said:


> Hi ill come on Thursday! ill give one of you my new number tomoro, so lonely!! im living in Bur Dubai which is **** also!


Welcome to the jungle that is Bur Dubai. Its crowded, disorganised, messy, touristy and seedy all at once ....i love it!

Looks like our posse is slowly growing  We'll soon be able to take on the Jumeirah/Marina gang!
There's a few of us around so make sure you come out and introduce yourself.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> hahah YES izzy like two people we know..... they have asked...... is the global crisis effecting your business???????????heheh


Yes my dear, is definitely a question that should not be overlooked at the initial stages of social interactions with humans!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

sparco18uk said:


> Oh I do that,  but not too much during the day time, I always have an hour or three to chill at the pool or the beach! I'll end up looking like a prune, although a red 1, cos I go a wierd colour!


Oh ok, well just make sure you wear sun protection so you won't end up looking like this man!


----------



## WalkerH (Nov 24, 2008)

Fortunately I do not work directly in the construction industry  But some of our business units do also deliver products and services for them...

Poor guy in the picture


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

WalkerH said:


> Fortunately I do not work directly in the construction industry  But some of our business units do also deliver products and services for them...
> 
> Poor guy in the picture


well lucky you, I think us that are not in the construction industry have it *slightly* (remark, slightly) easier. But still, is crappy times for everyone!

Yeah poor dude, his skin is ready to be made into a handbag or pair of boots! In fact, I used to have both handbag and boots in that exact colour!! 

ok, so one post to go so you can PM your # to us and join us tomorrow.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> well lucky you, I think us that are not in the construction industry have it *slightly* (remark, slightly) easier. But still, is crappy times for everyone!
> 
> Yeah poor dude, his skin is ready to be made into a handbag or pair of boots! In fact, I used to have both handbag and boots in that exact colour!!
> 
> ok, so one post to go so you can PM your # to us and join us tomorrow.


I think they have upped it as it took Falk 10 posts before he could PM. I would get cracking - it's looking like it's going to be a really good night with quite a few new people age-ranged between 25-45 at last count...

...only 24hours to go, get posting...

...as for the lurkers it's ok we won't bite and it's better than staying in feeling bored and lonely


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

10 posts??? oh why are they being so hard on the newbies? 

some of them may be forum shy !!

alright, keep posting then!


----------



## WalkerH (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, I will see after this post, I 5 or 10 posts are necessary  I will let you know quickly.


----------



## WalkerH (Nov 24, 2008)

It seems that 5 posts are still enough... :-D


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

WalkerH said:


> It seems that 5 posts are still enough... :-D


yippieee!!


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

I'll be in Barasti on Thursday and will make an effort to find you all... Shouldn't be hard I'll just head to the rowdiest crowd in there and ask if any one knows a good place to buy shoes from  Friday 7's then a house party. Saturday 7's then I'm not sure where the buses go, i think Irish village and DD's does anyone know any different?


----------



## sparco18uk (Nov 17, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Oh ok, well just make sure you wear sun protection so you won't end up looking like this man!


That is me!


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

... with quite a few new people age-ranged between 25-45 at last count...

...45?!!CrazyM. are you talking about me?...I am "only" 41...see you tomorrow.
Still available to share a taxi from Deira


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

30knots said:


> ... with quite a few new people age-ranged between 25-45 at last count...
> 
> ...45?!!CrazyM. are you talking about me?...I am "only" 41...see you tomorrow.
> Still available to share a taxi from Deira


I thought you were only 21 

Have you not PM'd Shinjuku or Karendee


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I think I'm the really old gadgee here, but, as W. C Fields once said, "You're only as old as the woman you feel". So I'm of indeterminate age.....


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

sparco18uk said:


> That is me!


I'd wear that tan if i could have his dough!!! haha


----------



## Ice (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys would like to meet up with you all on either the Thursday or Friday would it be possible to get someones mobile # so i can text to find you all ? I have a mobile but wont put it in this post ..Cheers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ice said:


> Hey guys would like to meet up with you all on either the Thursday or Friday would it be possible to get someones mobile # so i can text to find you all ? I have a mobile but wont put it in this post ..Cheers


Just send a PM to CrazyMazy or better still, Shingle Peak is a Kiwi! Or you can PM me if you like!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

30knots said:


> ... with quite a few new people age-ranged between 25-45 at last count...
> 
> ...45?!!CrazyM. are you talking about me?...I am "only" 41...see you tomorrow.
> Still available to share a taxi from Deira


I thought you were only 21 

Have you not PM'd Shinjuku or Karendee


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Yay the weekend is almost here!! Count down has begun. (one of those posts to keep the post on the top of the forum)


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nearly the weekend!!! I cannot wait. If anyone new who wants to come hasn't got in touch please do it before 1930 as that's when I will no longer be near a computer to check and text you back. Seems like a good group of people will be around tonight so looking forward to my final weekend (less NYE) of 2008 being FANTASTIC!!!!

See you all laters!!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

your last weekend??!?! DANG i got 2 weekends to go before I leave on vacation. What am I gonna do without your organization skills!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> your last weekend??!?! DANG i got 2 weekends to go before I leave on vacation. What am I gonna do without your organization skills!!


Moneypenny is holding the fort until I get back, don't worry Goose, I've always got your wing!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

miss moneypenny is alraedy in charge and has some wonderful surprises for us!!! you wait and see


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

Have you not PM'd Shinjuku or Karendee [/QUOTE]

Actually I did post Shinjuku, but either she did not answer (unlikely) or I did mistake (99%) as I am a middle age man in these matters


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

30knots said:


> Have you not PM'd Shinjuku or Karendee


Actually I did post Shinjuku, but either she did not answer (unlikely) or I did mistake (99%) as I am a middle age man in these matters[/QUOTE]

Karendee said she has PM'd you as well. check your PMs


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> your last weekend??!?! DANG i got 2 weekends to go before I leave on vacation. What am I gonna do without your organization skills!!


Yes don't worry Moneypenny has a couple of ideas. I did learn from the best you know ;-)


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

hope it doesn't involve dissapearing in triangles =P


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

I Know I Said I WOuld Make It But I Had To Bloody Work... Been Doing 17 Hour Shifts All Week And They Told Me I Had To Work Yesterday (Which I Ended Up Having Off) Got Another 17 Hour Shifts Ahead Of Me All Week So I Doubt I Will Be Out Next Week Aswell  Not Fair


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Just joined this community today - and well, I guess I'll wait and see how it all goes 

-Joey


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks to crazy mazy for organising another pretty awesome weekend xoxox


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I can't believe I missed you guys again 

I was actually at Barasti on Friday night but left my mobile at home  Hope you all had a good night, and hopefully I will actually met you all eventually


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

*Barasti - Thursday night*



crazymazy1980 said:


> Well Guys,
> 
> The weekend is again over and this one was, IMHO, a truly awesome weekend!! Despite all the warnings about 360 and other bars onlooking the palm being fully booked or touting extortionate entrance fees, the brave ventured out regardless and were rewarded with a spectacular view of the Atlantis fireworks - FOR FREE! Fibber Magees & Zinc were also really good (despite the guys having to pay 100AED to get in - I think the ladies should have helped shoulder that burden considering you lot got in for free ). What was also quite impressive was the attendance at Saturday lunch - I think people are slowly gaining a tolerance to the beer
> 
> ...



Thanks - was a really great night - had a sore head the next morning - and sore feet from walking home with no shoes on!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Lindsey Langham said:


> Thanks - was a really great night - had a sore head the next morning - and sore feet from walking home with no shoes on!!


Somebody stole your shoes?  Is nothing sacred anymore?  And there was me thinking Dubai was pretty much crime free... ​


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

*Shoes*



Andy Capp said:


> Somebody stole your shoes?  Is nothing sacred anymore?  And there was me thinking Dubai was pretty much crime free... ​


no, I just couldn't walk in them any more - I have just figured out the pavements here are not made for stilleto heels!!

I would have been quite happy at the time for somebody to steal them, wouldn't have had to carry them then!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> thanks to crazy mazy for organising another pretty awesome weekend xoxox


I'll second that! He does a truly amazing job but MoneyPenny deserves just as big a thank you as well! He should be an event organiser - he would probably be rich enough by now to marry all those hotties!


----------

